# Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

						Bereits im September dieses Jahres reichte Elektronikhändler Comtech einen Insolvenzantrag ein. Die nachfolgende Suche nach Investoren war nicht erfolgreich und so verkündet das Unternehmen nun die Schließung.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*


----------



## -RedMoon- (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

bei jeder Schließung dieser Marken wird für mich ein kleines Stück Computergeschichte zu Grabe getragen: Commodore, Atari, Vobis, Escom, .....


----------



## Atma (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> bei jeder Schließung dieser Marken wird für mich ein kleines Stück Computergeschichte zu Grabe getragen: Commodore, Atari, Vobis, Escom, .....


Gegen die geballte Übermacht von Amazon & Co. kommen kleine Händler oder Ketten aus DE leider in keinster Weise an. Dazu sind die Margen bei Hardware äußerst gering. Wer sich nicht breiter aufstellt wie z.B. Alternate hat keine Chance . Hatte November 2018 meine RTX 2080 bei Comtech gekauft und war sehr zufrieden, schnelle Abwicklung und gut verpackt.


----------



## floppyexe (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> bei jeder Schließung dieser Marken wird für mich ein kleines Stück Computergeschichte zu Grabe getragen: Commodore, Atari, Vobis, Escom, .....


Da gabs Comtech noch nicht.


----------



## geist4711 (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

oh comtech, ja die meide ich auch nach folgender erfahrung:
am laden draussen steht gross dran: 
aufrüsten/reparatur von altgeräten

da dann ein neues MB und CPU gekauft, welches nach 3 wochen ausfiel.
gerät hingebracht und man sagte mir:
der ist sooo dreckig das man den nicht anfassen wolle 

es war etwas staub innen, war eben ein alter rechner der ein neues board bekommen hat und da ist dann schonmal ne staubschicht innen am boden......

war teuer leergeld weil ohne klage wollte man nix machen, auch und gerade kein geld zurück -nie wieder!
das board lief irgendwie plötzlich in einer bootschleife, hatte also einen mainboardschaden.

später mal, hattte ich ähnliches bei einem anderen shop 

board hingeschickt und neues bekommen, anstandslos (der shop war dann nicht in meiner stadt).
so geht kundenservice!


----------



## Ripcord (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

Warum machen eigentlich alle immer so lange weiter bis es zur Zahlungsunfähigkeit kommt? So eine Entwicklung zeichnet sich doch schon früh genug ab, aber es wird immer weitergemacht bis irgendwelche Gläubiger und die Angestellten auf ihr Geld warten müssen und es in den Sternen steht ob die überhaupt noch etwas bekommen. So ein Verfahren kostet schließlich auch Geld.

Anscheinend ist es denen peinlich sich vorher Hilfe zu suchen und haben Angst Mitarbeiter zu verlieren so lange es noch halbwegs läuft oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

Schade, da habe ich mein 9900K letztes Jahr an Black Freitag bekommen.


----------



## Fawkes (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

War ein paar Mal vor Ort in Aspach, wenn es sich nicht vermeiden ließ.
Ware die telefonisch als "auf Lager" angepriesen wurde gab es dann eine viertel Stunde später doch nicht oder plötzlich mit  heftigem Preisaufschlag, Mitarbeiter völlig ohne Kenntnisse in dem Bereich, die aktiv versuchten anderen Kunden vor mir in der Reihe für deren Zwecke völlig unpassende Artikel aufzuschwatzen,
teils unfreundlich und pampig, bei Gewährleistungsfällen versuchte man sich mit fadenscheinigen Aussagen aus der Affäre zu ziehen, usw.
Sind zu Recht pleite, auch wenn es mir für den ein oder anderen Mitarbeiter leid tut. Wie leider noch immer sehr viele Läden in unserem Land hat man nicht verstanden, wie ordentlicher Service funktioniert, betrachtet den Kunden als Melkkuh und jammert stattdessen lieber über die Konkurrenz und schwierige Marktsituation.


----------



## azzih (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



geist4711 schrieb:


> oh comtech, ja die meide ich auch nach folgender erfahrung:
> am laden draussen steht gross dran: aufrüsten/reparatur von altgeräten
> da dann ein neues MB und CPU gekauft, welches nach 3 wochen ausfiel.
> gerät hi gebvracht und man sagte mir:
> ...



Warum sollst du auch nach 3 Wochen Geld zurück bekommen? Auf welcher Grundlage? Bin immer wieder überrascht auf welche kreativen Ideen Kunden kommen. Gesetzlich gibts hier lediglich die Wahl zwischen Austausch und Reparatur.

Zum Thema: In der Branche wusste man von der kommenden Insolvenz schon ne ganz Weile. Schade für die Mitarbeiter, aber hier wurde wohl schon ne ganze Weile nicht solide gewirtschaftet. Ist mit reinem PC Geschäft auch heute schwierig, wenn man da kein grosses Unternehmen im Rücken hat. Die Margen sind meist sehr gering und man muss heute zig Vertriebskanäle nutzen und verschiedene Käufergruppen bedienen. Dazu wird das Sortiment auch bei den Großen mittlerweile auf lukrativere Artikelgruppen erweitert.


----------



## geist4711 (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

extra für dich nochmal: ich wollte ja eine reparatur, aber die wurde 'wegen dreckig' abgelehnt.
man war sich sogar zu fein ein 'ein-knopf' zu drücken, das hab ich vor ort gemacht und er ging nicht an wie es ein sollte.
man wollte aber nichts tun hat mich aber ne woche lang nichtmal angerufen, ich musste hin und fragen was denn nun mit dem zu reparierenden rechner ist, der stand dann irgendwo in einer ecke in der werkstatt.....
auch alle anderen optionen wurden ausgeschlossen. 

ich bin sicher kein kunde der einfach nur sein geld zurück will, 
aber ein laden der draussen extra wirbt alte rechner auch neu aufzubauen, und altrechner sind innen staubiger als einer der 3 wochen ein neues board drinn hat(wurde da natürlich ausgepinselt), und dann sagt 'zu dreckig' der hat es nicht anders verdient.
DAS ist kein kundenservice, sondern abzocke in dem fall das mal was nicht läuft wie sonst immer....


----------



## BojackHorseman (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



Ripcord schrieb:


> Warum machen eigentlich alle immer so lange weiter bis es zur Zahlungsunfähigkeit kommt? So eine Entwicklung zeichnet sich doch schon früh genug ab, aber es wird immer weitergemacht bis irgendwelche Gläubiger und die Angestellten auf ihr Geld warten müssen und es in den Sternen steht ob die überhaupt noch etwas bekommen. So ein Verfahren kostet schließlich auch Geld.
> 
> Anscheinend ist es denen peinlich sich vorher Hilfe zu suchen und haben Angst Mitarbeiter zu verlieren so lange es noch halbwegs läuft oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen?



Insolvenzverschleppung ist in Deutschland eine Straftat.

Die Firma hat das Ende sicher lange kommen sehen, durch das Insolvenzrecht ist es für die Betreiber aber im Endeffekt besser, den Untergang bis zum Point of no Return hinauszuzögern.

Die kleineren Läden machen alle der Reihe nach dicht. Gegen Großabnehmer mit mehreren Onlineshops und unterschiedlichem Namen haben diese keine Chance. Was gut für uns Verbraucher ist, ist der Tod für solche Firmen. Der Online-Handel killt alles, was zu klein (Einzelhandel) oder zu groß (Warenhäuser) ist.


----------



## Metamorph83 (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



Ripcord schrieb:


> Warum machen eigentlich alle immer so lange weiter bis es zur Zahlungsunfähigkeit kommt? So eine Entwicklung zeichnet sich doch schon früh genug ab, aber es wird immer weitergemacht bis irgendwelche Gläubiger und die Angestellten auf ihr Geld warten müssen und es in den Sternen steht ob die überhaupt noch etwas bekommen. So ein Verfahren kostet schließlich auch Geld.
> 
> Anscheinend ist es denen peinlich sich vorher Hilfe zu suchen und haben Angst Mitarbeiter zu verlieren so lange es noch halbwegs läuft oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen?



Insolvent kann man schon deutlich vor Zahlungsausfällen sein... Unternehmen sind rechtlich dazu gezwungen, schon bei drohender oder möglicher Insolvenz dies anzuzeigen, dass läuft im Stillen ab -> Ansonsten spricht man von Insolvenzverschleppung = Knast! Das Unternehmen kann nun versuchen diese durch Maßnahmen in Absprache des bestimmten Insoverwalter (u.U. Selbstverwaltende Insolvenz) abzuwenden, wenn aber kein Erfolg tritt nun der Insolvenzverwalter ein. 
Die werden alles versucht haben, aber bei so starker Konkurrenz ist man wohl nicht stark genug gewesen, so läuft die Wirtschaft....
Es wird ja auch keiner laut aussprechen wie die Situation ist, oder würdest du dort nochmal 1000 Euro ausgeben, wenn du wüsstest das die wackeln und u.U. dein Geld nicht mehr wieder siehst?


----------



## altStrunk (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

Die Situation ist für alle schwierig, aber man muss da auch deutlich sagen das es durchaus Unternehmen gibt die sich halten. Z.B. der Conrad in dem Ort in welchem mein Vater lebt. Dort werden Kunden be- und nicht verraten. Das Problem ist das Kunden das nicht genügend wertschätzen, vor allem die die darauf angewiesen sind.


----------



## Ripcord (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Insolvenzverschleppung ist in Deutschland eine Straftat.
> 
> Die Firma hat das Ende sicher lange kommen sehen, durch das Insolvenzrecht ist es für die Betreiber aber im Endeffekt besser, den Untergang bis zum Point of no Return hinauszuzögern.
> 
> Die kleineren Läden machen alle der Reihe nach dicht. Gegen Großabnehmer mit mehreren Onlineshops und unterschiedlichem Namen haben diese keine Chance. Was gut für uns Verbraucher ist, ist der Tod für solche Firmen. Der Online-Handel killt alles, was zu klein (Einzelhandel) oder zu groß (Warenhäuser) ist.




Um eine verspätete Stellung eines Insolvenzantrages ging es mir ja nicht sondern darum, warum nicht vorher so lange noch ausreichend finanzielle Mittel vorhanden sind die Karten auf den Tisch gelegt werden, die Mitarbeiter auszuzahlen, offene Rechnungen bei Lieferanten zu begleichen und dann den Laden dicht machen?

Haben Firmen denn keine Rücklagen um mindesten das zu erfüllen? Es wurde in den Jahren zuvor doch prächtig verdient...

Sobald die Rücklagen nicht mehr reichen um wenigstens das zu erfüllen ist es doch eh schon zu spät und irgendwer bleibt garantiert auf der Strecke.

Für mich als Privatperson die für ihr eigenes Handeln verantwortlich ist wirkt das ziemlich befremdlich. Aber da gelten wie so oft wohl andere Regeln.


----------



## -RedMoon- (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



floppyexe schrieb:


> Da gabs Comtech noch nicht.



ich glaube die gabs schon Ende der 80er


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> ich glaube die gabs schon Ende der 80er





> Comtech wurde bereits 1985 gegründet und ein Filialnetz aufgebaut.


Das mit den 15 Jahren bezieht sich auf die Onlineshop.

Was bleibt den noch übrig von den alten Firmen / Marken?
Atari, Atelco, Commodore, Comtech, Esccom, Sega , Gateway, Vobis...
Bis auf Nintendo fällt mir da spontan nichts mehr ein.
Wenn man bedenkt wenn man früher nach dem Weg gefragt hat => am dritten Vobis rechts


----------



## cryon1c (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

1x dort eingekauft.

Seit dem haben die keinen Cent von mir gesehen.
Guter Kundenservice ist was anderes, die Preise waren auch nicht so gut, dazu haben sie moderne Medien komplett verpeilt (hallo, es gibt Werbung auf Twitter, Youtube, Facebook, Instagram - und dafür 1-2 Mitarbeiter abstellen die das intern machen ist keine Kunst..).
Nicht schade drum.

Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, der geht mit der Zeit.


----------



## Basileukum (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

Kenn ich nicht.  Aber gut zu wissen!


----------



## Eragoss (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

Ich habe kein Verständnis dafür wie ein Unternehmen nach nur einem Jahr von der Gewinnzone direkt in die Insolvenz schlittert. Das riecht schwer nach management Fehlern - ebenso wenn die Führungspersonen es zulassen das der Service Vor Ort nicht stimmt. Ich wünsche allen anderen Mitarbeitern alles gute und das diese eine vertretbare alternative Stelle finden.


----------



## Sight (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



geist4711 schrieb:


> oh comtech, ja die meide ich auch nach folgender erfahrung:
> am laden draussen steht gross dran:
> aufrüsten/reparatur von altgeräten
> 
> ...



Was für lehrgeld? Wenn man zu faul ist das Board auszubauen und abzugeben... Einfach selber Schuld. Hast ja keinen komplett PC gekauft. Mir selber wäre der Aufwand auch zu groß, den kompletten PC mitzuschleppen.


----------



## Lexx (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Vobis, Escom


Birg, Peluga... für die Wiener/Ösdterreicher unter uns.

Wobei der C. Birg ja in den späten 80ern seine erste Million 
mit VCS- und MCE-Disketten gemacht hat.
War ein guter Kunde.


----------



## Moriendor (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



Ripcord schrieb:


> Um eine verspätete Stellung eines Insolvenzantrages ging es mir ja nicht sondern darum, warum nicht vorher so lange noch ausreichend finanzielle Mittel vorhanden sind die Karten auf den Tisch gelegt werden, die Mitarbeiter auszuzahlen, offene Rechnungen bei Lieferanten zu begleichen und dann den Laden dicht machen?
> 
> Haben Firmen denn keine Rücklagen um mindesten das zu erfüllen? Es wurde in den Jahren zuvor doch prächtig verdient...
> 
> ...



Wenn irgendwo nur das Gerücht umgeht, dass bei Firma X eine Zahlungsunfähigkeit drohen *könnte*, dann werden bei den Distris plötzlich die Limits zusammengestrichen oder auf Vorkassezahlung bestanden oder gleich ganz die Auslieferung verweigert. Ebenso dürften solche Gerüchte bei den Mitarbeitern Schockwellen auslösen. Viele werden sich sofort krank melden, Arbeit de facto niederlegen, Meuterei bis Klarheit geschaffen wird usw. etc. pp.

Du unterschätzt massiv die Effekte einer Insolvenzankündigung bzw. eines Insolvenzverdachts. Jeder Gläubiger (wozu auch die Lieferanten zählen und nicht nur Banken), wird sofort die Geschäftstätigkeit mit dem betroffenen Unternehmen einstellen, andere Gläubiger werden die Kreditlinien zu sofort kündigen und auf sofortiger Rückzahlung bestehen. Jeder wird in einem solchen Fall noch versuchen zu retten, was zu retten ist, was eine frühzeitig verkündete Insolvenz im Gegensatz zu einer späteren geregelten Insolvenz sogar noch stärker eskalieren lassen kann. 

Weiterhin kann eine Geschäftsführung das Ende oft auch nicht so konkret vorhersagen. Das ist zum Ende hin ein ständiges Gezerre um Kreditlinien. Die Banken haben kein Interesse an der Insolvenz ihrer Schuldner. Wenn der Schuldner die Hand hebt, geht die Bank leer aus. Die Banken werden also immer versuchen die Kreditlinien gegen Sicherheiten noch mal zu erhöhen und müssen hoffen, dass die Geschäftsführung einigermaßen wahrheitsgemäße Angaben macht (was natürlich oft nicht der Fall ist, wenn eine Insolvenz droht). Wenn sich die Hoffnungslosigkeit dann manifestiert, sind die Banken aber gnadenlos und drehen den Hahn sofort komplett zu. Das kommt selbst für die Geschäftsführung dann oft überraschend.

Last but not least bleibt ja auch immer noch die Chance einer "last minute" Rettung. Die haben bei Comtech zwar das Ende vom Geld kommen sehen, aber sie waren ja auch nicht untätig, sondern es wurden monatelang Verhandlungen mit Investoren geführt. Es wäre unklug in einer solchen Phase dann schon das Ende vorzubereiten, was die Mitarbeiter restlos demotivieren würde, so dass das letzte Bisschen Produktivität zusammenbricht. Wie in den meisten Fällen wurde hier bis zuletzt alles getan, gehofft und gebangt, den Geschäftsbetrieb doch noch irgendwie fortführen zu können, nur hat es leider nicht gereicht.


----------



## Ripcord (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

@ Moriendor,

das klingt verständlich. Danke


----------



## DrOwnz (30. November 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



Ripcord schrieb:


> Um eine verspätete Stellung eines Insolvenzantrages ging es mir ja nicht sondern darum, warum nicht vorher so lange noch ausreichend finanzielle Mittel vorhanden sind die Karten auf den Tisch gelegt werden, die Mitarbeiter auszuzahlen, offene Rechnungen bei Lieferanten zu begleichen und dann den Laden dicht machen?
> 
> Haben Firmen denn keine Rücklagen um mindesten das zu erfüllen? Es wurde in den Jahren zuvor doch prächtig verdient...
> 
> ...



Sobald man die Karten auf den Tisch legt ist man als Unternehmen schon fast hinüber, weil keiner mehr Geschäfte mit einem macht, man keinen Kredit mit normalen Konditionen mehr bekommt usw. selbst wenn es einem noch halbwegs gut ging vorher und man z.B. cashflow Probleme hat weil ein Großkunde nicht zahlt


----------



## Banana-GO (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

Com wer? Ich sag jetzt mal Notebooksbilliger oder MP3-Player. Und dann kommen natürlich auch noch Saturn 1, Saturn 2 (Media Markt) und Promarkt. In der Hardwarebranche möchte ich wirklich nicht arbeiten. Redcoon hat es ja auch erwischt. Es scheint, als tummeln sich in dieser Branche einfach viel zu viele.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



Banana-GO schrieb:


> Com wer?


 Comtech, junger Jedi.
Noch viel lernen Du mußt!

Auf der Rechnung meines ersten PCs steht comtech.
Damals mit der ATI 3D Xpression.
Eine der ersten echten 3D-fähigen Karten.

Mann war das eine Pracht bei WipEout, Tombraider 1, MechWarrior 2, Croc, Formel1 und POD!
Bis zur Voodoo meine Lieblingskarte.




Banana-GO schrieb:


> Es scheint, als tummeln sich in dieser Branche einfach viel zu viele.


Das ist wohl wahr.

Und die Preise haben fast immer nur eine Richtung ... .
Schon für den Kunden, schlecht für den Händler.

P.S.: Wer die Assault Rigs CD in High-Res (640 x 480) noch besitzt, bitte mal bei mir melden.


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

Kennt jemand hier noch Vobis?


----------



## Bevier (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



azzih schrieb:


> Warum sollst du auch nach 3 Wochen Geld zurück bekommen? Auf welcher Grundlage? Bin immer wieder überrascht auf welche kreativen Ideen Kunden kommen. Gesetzlich gibts hier lediglich die Wahl zwischen Austausch und Reparatur.



Um es einfach auszudrücken: als Privatkunde hast du immer das Recht eine Wandlung (in Österreich und Schweiz heißt das immer noch so, in Deutschland ist es seit 2002 ein "Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag" [aber auch bei anderen Verträgen möglich]) durchzusetzen, wenn ein eindeutiger Sachmangel vorliegt. Du kannst als Kunde entscheiden, ob du dein Geld zurück willst oder eine Reparatur, bzw. einen Austausch zulassen möchtest.
Ich persönlich hatte während meines Jurastudiums auch einmal eine unschöne Begegnung mit Comtech: Mein damals neuer Athlon XP lief nicht auf dem alten Board, also musste ein neues her. Ich ging zum nahegelegenen Geschäft und besorgte mir ein neues Board, sowie schnelleren Arbeitsspeicher. Als ich das System zusammengebaut hatte, knallte es einmal im Rechner und nichts ging mehr. Der defekte Speicher hat MB, CPU und Grafikkarte gekillt, also meinen kompletten Rechner. Einzig die HDD funktionierte noch. Im Geschäft bekam ich nur das Board ersetzt, auf den sonstigen Schäden blieb ich sitzen. Für eine Klage auf Schadensersatz fehlt einem armen Studenten leider das nötige Geld...


----------



## ryev (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

oh, schade.
hab erst im mai ein iphone 7 dort gekauft - hoffentlich überlebt es die garantiezeit xD


----------



## beastyboy79 (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Kennt jemand hier noch Vobis?



...oder ESCOM?


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Kennt jemand hier noch Vobis?


 Klar, da hab ich mal gearbeitet.


----------



## BestNoob (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

Der Laden ist immer schon etwas komisch gewesen, da hat einfach die Seriösität und Übersicht gefehlt.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

Mir sind bestimmte Bewertungen auch bekannt die hierzu nicht gut zusprechen waren. Habe einmal dort bestellt und bei mir passte alles und es wurde auch schnell geliefert. Ich kann mich daher nicht beschweren.


----------



## Berserkervmax (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

Kein Ahnung. 
Kenn ich nicht den Laden.

Irgentwann werden 3-4 Große Überbleiben .

Online Einkaufen ist so schlön einfach.
Man bekommt genau was man haben will und muss sich auch nicht von irgentwelchen Experten zu Quatschen lassen.

Klammottenläden und Supermärkte werden  in der Stadt überleben.
Autowerkstätten auch und der Rest geht kaputt.

Nur ne Frage der Zeit


----------



## IICARUS (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

Finde es Online zu bestellen auch einfacher, da hierzu auch Geboten miteinander verglichen werden können und man muss nicht lange nach ein Produkt suchen was ein Händler vor Ort ggf. gar nicht führt und dann der nächste Handel dazu aufgesucht werden muss.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Online Einkaufen ist so schlön einfach.
> Man bekommt genau was man haben will und muss sich auch nicht von irgentwelchen Experten zu Quatschen lassen.


 Vor allem kann man sich die Teile so gut ansehen im Internet.
Vor allem Monitore und TVs.
Und die gute Internetgarantie erst.


----------



## Bongripper666 (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

Da habe ich zuletzt vor gefühlt 15 Jahren was gekauft. Kein Verlust.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Vor allem kann man sich die Teile so gut ansehen im Internet.
> Vor allem Monitore und TVs.
> Und die gute Internetgarantie erst.



Monitore sehe ich mir auf Ausstellungen an, da weiß ich schon recht genau was die Kiste kann oder nicht kann. Und Reviews dazu.
Und Glotzen... Alle 4-6 Jahre kann ich auch mal in den Saturn, sonst meide ich den Laden.

Ausnahme:
Hab da vor kurzem entdeckt das bei denen die Micro 4/3 Objektive von Panasonic super billig waren.
Hab z.B. das 30mm f2.8 ASPH MegaO.I.S. geholt für 99€.
Regulär - über 200 das Teil.

Aber sonst alles online bestellen. Hier gibt es nichts was man sich ansehen kann und Leipzig ist bei weitem kein Dorf.

Ich hab auch nichts gegen eine dicke zentrale Filiale mit dem Lager nebenan, so wie Caseking oder Thomann das betreiben. Da fahre ich lieber nach Berlin 1x, wenn ich schon mehrere tausend € ausgebe für Hardware/Equipment.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Monitore sehe ich mir auf Ausstellungen an, da weiß ich schon recht genau was die Kiste kann oder nicht kann. Und Reviews dazu.


 Du hast Ahnung von Monitoren?


cryon1c schrieb:


> Und Glotzen... Alle 4-6 Jahre kann ich auch mal in den Saturn, sonst meide ich den Laden.


 Ich auch.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber sonst alles online bestellen.


 Der Umwelt zu liebe, klar.


cryon1c schrieb:


> und Leipzig ist bei weitem kein Dorf.


 Da gibt es andere Meinungen.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Da fahre ich lieber nach Berlin 1x, wenn ich schon mehrere tausend € ausgebe für Hardware/Equipment.


Wenn man das Geld haufenweise in den Allerwertesten geblasen bekommt, ist das kein Thema.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

Ahnung von Monitoren - ja, genug um die richtigen für mich und meine Arbeit zu finden.
Das ist auch der Grund warum ich den Philips BDM4350UC/00 nutze als meinen Hauptmonitor. IPS Panel über alles, aber einen HP mit 65" und 3000€ kann ich mir noch nicht hinstellen.

Und ja, der Umwelt zuliebe bestelle ich online.

Weil wenn ich jedes Mal ein Auto nehme um nach Berlin oder gegen Westen zu Aquatuning usw. zu fahren, ist der Schaden wesentlich größer als wenn es geliefert wird. 

Und Leipzig ist eine sehr gute, boomende Stadt die mittlerweile 600.000 Einwohner geknackt hat. Nur PC-Hardware ist hier schwer zu bekommen vor Ort. Audioequipment kriegt man dafür ohne Probleme.

Und mein Geld verdiene ich mir. Im Home Office, deswegen ist mein Arbeitsplatz auch ein Schrein für mich, ich muss mich da super wohl fühlen und Hardware haben die meine Anforderungen überschreitet.


----------



## Moriendor (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Kennt jemand hier noch Vobis?



Ja klar, allerdings mochte ich Vobis persönlich nicht. Das war ja damals eher so der Billigladen für DAUs  . Die PCs waren von der Stange und meist war "Beschiss" im Spiel. Auf heutige Zeiten "umgerechnet", hätte Vobis einen fetten i9-9900K mit NoName RTX 2080 groß beworben und das dann mit 8GB Langsam-RAM und einer 1TB SATA HDD gekoppelt. Das waren zum ganz überwiegenden Teil bei Vobis Lockangebote, die bei näherem Hinsehen für die Tonne waren.

Ich habe daher meinen ersten x86 PC (einen DX2-40 mit VLB) anno 1993 bei Atelco erworben. Da war man freier und konnte aus einer Auswahl von Komponenten wählen, also Baukastensystem. Mein zweiter PC 1996 war dann von der Stange, aber damaliges High End (Pentium 166MHz) und kam von Gateway 2000 (die mit den schwarz-weißen Kuhkartons  , die später nur noch Gateway ohne 2000 hießen). Das Teil hat ca. DM 6000.- gekostet mit 17" Monitor, Altec Lansing Sub + Boxen und allem drum und dran. Hat dank 3Dfx Voodoo 1 und 2 sehr lange gehalten. Der dritte PC war dann wieder von Atelco, ein Athlon 800MHz und seitdem habe ich nur noch selber gebaut.

Comtech, Vobis, Escom habe ich -wenn überhaupt- nur aufgesucht für Kleinkram. Ansonsten fand ich Atelco immer gut und fair. Mein jetziger i9-9900K stammt allerdings tatsächlich von Comtech (Versandhandel), weil die da Ende letzten Jahres die besten Preise hatten. Ich mache mir aber keine Sorgen. CPU-Defekte sind ja mehr als selten und es war eine boxed CPU, also müsste da ja im unwahrscheinlichsten Falle eines Falles auch was direkt über Intel gehen (oder?).


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> IPS Panel über alles,


Und Du weißt wirklich, wie in plane switching funktioniert?


cryon1c schrieb:


> Weil wenn ich jedes Mal ein Auto nehme um nach Berlin oder gegen Westen zu Aquatuning usw. zu fahren, ist der Schaden wesentlich größer als wenn es geliefert wird.


Weil Leipzig so gute Märkte hat?


cryon1c schrieb:


> Und Leipzig ist eine sehr gute, boomende Stadt die mittlerweile 600.000 Einwohner geknackt hat.


 Weil das Studium nichts kostet und das Ur Krostizer nicht so teuer ist. 


cryon1c schrieb:


> Und mein Geld verdiene ich mir.


Du bist selbständig?



Moriendor schrieb:


> Ja klar, allerdings mochte ich Vobis  persönlich nicht. Das war ja damals eher so der Billigladen für DAUs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Ja, die DAUs haben uns den Denkzettel aus den Händen gerissen.


Moriendor schrieb:


> Die PCs waren von der Stange und meist war "Beschiss" im Spiel.


 Deswegen haben wir so viel verkauft.
Ein Highscreen Monitor steht hier noch.
Die Röhre ist 20 Jahre alt und funktioniert immer noch.


Moriendor schrieb:


> Das waren zum ganz überwiegenden Teil bei  Vobis Lockangebote, die bei näherem Hinsehen für die Tonne waren.


 Hauptsache, die DAUs haben es gekauft.


Moriendor schrieb:


> Ich habe daher meinen ersten x86 PC (einen DX2-40 mit VLB) anno 1993 bei  Atelco erworben.


 Die waren um Welten besser, ehrlich.



Moriendor schrieb:


> Da war man freier und konnte aus einer Auswahl von  Komponenten wählen, also Baukastensystem.


 Komisch, daß ich dauernd Kunden-PCs zusammengebaut habe.


Moriendor schrieb:


> Mein zweiter PC 1996 war dann  von der Stange, aber damaliges High End (Pentium 166MHz) und kam von  Gateway 2000 (die mit den schwarz-weißen Kuhkartons
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Über den Tisch gezogen?
Mein comtech PC war billiger und der NEC Multisync 2 wohl der beste Monitor zu seiner Zeit.



Moriendor schrieb:


> CPU-Defekte sind ja mehr als selten und es war eine boxed  CPU, also müsste da ja im unwahrscheinlichsten Falle eines Falles auch  was direkt über Intel gehen (oder?).


 So kann man sich irren ... .


----------



## cryon1c (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

Ja, ich weiß wie die IPS-Panels funktionieren.
Und vor allem warum ich sie über VA und vor allem TN bevorzuge. Farbechtheit und Blickwinkel sind mir wesentlich wichtiger als das flüssige 144-Hz Bild usw. Beides kann man sich aktuell noch nicht wirklich leisten in 4K. 

Und Leipzig ist nicht für gute Märkte bekannte, obwohl es hier einen guten PC-Laden gab. Gibt es schon lange nicht mehr.
Das trifft aber auf alle Orte zu außer Berlin wo Caseking sitzt. 

Leipzig besteht übrigens nicht nur aus Studenten, aber ich mag eine junge, dynamische Stadt die nebenbei auch noch sehr günstig ist. Und sehr gut angebunden. 

Und ja, ich bin selbstständig, wobei Freelancer es eher trifft. 

Das tut hier nix zur Sache. 
Hier geht es darum das altmodische PC-Läden aussterben während Shops wie Caseking sich sehr gut fühlen, eigene Produkte generieren usw.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß wie die IPS-Panels funktionieren.


 Erkläre mal den Hauptunterschied zum TN-Panel: ... 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ja, ich bin selbstständig,


 Nee, anzulügen brauchst Du mich nicht.
Du bist scheinselbständig mit einem Arbeitgeber.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Hier geht es darum das altmodische PC-Läden aussterben während Shops wie Caseking sich sehr gut fühlen, eigene Produkte generieren usw.


 Es geht um comtech.
Der Käsekönig generiert eigene Produkte?
Welche?


----------



## docdent (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Kennt jemand hier noch Vobis?


Ja, ich kannte die sogar, also sie noch Vero hießen. Hatte regelmäßig die Computerzeitschriften wie die "mc" gelesen, in denen von dem damals glaube ich reinen Versandunternehmen günstig der Commoodore PET angeboten wurde


----------



## cryon1c (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

Unterschied zwischen TN, IPS und VA - die Orientierung der Kristalle und wie sie unter Strom gedreht werden. 
Daraus resultieren auch alle Vor-&Nachteile der jeweiligen Technologien. Tut hier aber immer noch nichts zur Sache. 

Ich bin selbstständig da ich mit mehreren Firmen arbeite, im Auftrag von denen usw.
Und das tut hier immer noch nicht zur Sache. 

Und was Käsekönig angeht:
noblechairs - Imprint

Noblechairs gehört zu Caseking, das ist eine Hausmarke. Sie generieren also eigene Produkte, wobei natürlich keiner weiß woher die Teile dafür wirklich stammen, eventuell ist auch ein "white label"-Angebot dahinter. Stimmt trotzdem.

Comtech hat ALLES verpennt was den aktuellen Versandhandel angeht und was die Kunden wollen und kaufen. Deswegen sind sie auch da wo sie sind.

P.S. mein Hintern sitzt auf dem Noblechair Hero. Ist kein schlechtes Produkt was Käsekönig da vertreibt.


----------



## xDave78 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das trifft aber auf alle Orte zu außer Berlin wo Caseking sitzt.


Na dann warst Du sicherlich noch nicht da


----------



## scorplord (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



Sight schrieb:


> Was für lehrgeld? Wenn man zu faul ist das Board auszubauen und abzugeben... Einfach selber Schuld. Hast ja keinen komplett PC gekauft. Mir selber wäre der Aufwand auch zu groß, den kompletten PC mitzuschleppen.



Wenn der Laden es aber anbietet ist der Rest egal. Für ihn war es anscheinend angenehmer den Rechner hinzubringen auch wenn es für dich anders wäre.
Wenn ich diesen Dienst anbiete und einen entsprechenden Auftrag annehme habe ich diesen auch zu Erfüllen oder zumindest Geld etc. zurückzuerstatten.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

egal ob escom, comtech vobis, alternate oder was auch immer in den letzten jahren mal wieder/schon wieder/ immer noch pleite war - ich weine denen keine tränen mehr nach ....
früher war es nett, man kam bei escom, km-computer etc... in die Filiale und hatte Gelegenheit mit dem Fachpersonal das Ahnung von der Materie hatte zu fachsimpeln was meistens dazu geführt hat das man doch noch irgend nen shice mitgenommen hat, nen 4xcd rom z.b. um die Single Speed Krücke zu ersetzen, weitere 4mb edo ram oder .... 
Heute haben die dortigen Verkäufer meistens den Kenntnisstand eines Packers vom Supermarkt um die ecke und wenn man Beratung will sprudelt es nur so vor buzzwords wie toll doch Produkt xyz wäre unabhängig von der Eignung für den Kunden ... die einzigen die noch Ahnung haben sind meistens hinten und mit dem schrauben an irgendwelchen Kisten beschäftigt 

der einzig PC laden den ich in den letzten, Jahren überhaupt noch betreten habe ist ein kleiner laden bei mir um die ecke der sein Geld normalerweise mit silent PC, kleinen Servern und Krams für Arztpraxen, gewerbliche Kunden etc... macht, die bestellen allerdings alles was ich haben möchte und sie nicht da haben (keine gtx2080 oder so im lager), kostet je nachdem nen paar € mehr als bei Amazon, aber wenn es mal nur nen LAN kabel sein soll gibt es das durchaus auch mal frei aufs haus und wenn ich den laden betretet hat garantiert irgendwer zeit für nen  bissel fachsimpeln, so wie es halt früher auch mal bei den Ketten war


----------



## cryon1c (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



xDave78 schrieb:


> Na dann warst Du sicherlich noch nicht da



Naja überleg mal, wenn mir jetzt in der WaKü die Pumpe krachen geht - wo krieg ich ne neue her?
Im Laden... das wäre dann: Caseking, Aquatuning, eventuell noch Alternate und Mindfactory (sehr eingeschränkte Auswahl). 
4 Shops in ganz Deutschland, die jeweils 1 Filiale/Abholstation anbieten.

Deswegen hat mich hier auch nicht gejuckt wo K&M Computer kurz vor der Pleite war. Jeder Trip dahin eine Enttäuschung - Flussigmetall und WaKü-Teile haben sie nicht, die Preise sind bekloppt, die Berater haben keinen Plan und bestellen tun sie nichts was bei denen nicht im Sortiment ist (und die haben nur Alltagskram & bissl Serverzeugs im Sortiment). 
Daher ist es mir absolut egal was mit solchen Läden passiert, können alle gerne zumachen.


----------



## xDave78 (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja überleg mal, wenn mir jetzt in der WaKü die Pumpe krachen geht - wo krieg ich ne neue her?


Ich meinte das im Hinblick auf "gute Computerläden". Den Weg nach Berlin kannst Dir glaube echt sparen. Ich war dort vor einigen Wochen um mir Stühle anzusehen...sitzen...naja. Erstmal nur Hausmarke (klar) und dann ist der Laden 20qm groß es stehen ein paar PCs und Showcases dort und ein Typ an der Theke bestellt das Zeug für Dich online. Zu kaufen gibt es vorort maximal CaseKing Mauspads.
Ich komme noch aus einer Zeit, als "gute PC Läden" Läden waren wo man eben auch WLP bekommen hat - ich meine wo kauft man sowas, wenn man es "heute noch" braucht? 
Wo der DAUs seinen PC für nen angemessenen Preis reparieren lassen konnte. Allerdings ist mir schon bewusst, dass es damals halt auch nur eine Sorte ..... gab  
Mal sehen, nächstes Mal wenn es sich anbietet werd ich mal zu Conrad fahren - da war ich auch das letzte mal NEUNZEHNHUNDERTUND......................
vielleicht gibt es da noch was vor Ort zu kaufen....


----------



## cryon1c (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



xDave78 schrieb:


> Ich meinte das im Hinblick auf "gute Computerläden". Den Weg nach Berlin kannst Dir glaube echt sparen. Ich war dort vor einigen Wochen um mir Stühle anzusehen...sitzen...naja. Erstmal nur Hausmarke (klar) und dann ist der Laden 20qm groß es stehen ein paar PCs und Showcases dort und ein Typ an der Theke bestellt das Zeug für Dich online. Zu kaufen gibt es vorort maximal CaseKing Mauspads.
> Ich komme noch aus einer Zeit, als "gute PC Läden" Läden waren wo man eben auch WLP bekommen hat - ich meine wo kauft man sowas, wenn man es "heute noch" braucht?
> Wo der DAUs seinen PC für nen angemessenen Preis reparieren lassen konnte. Allerdings ist mir schon bewusst, dass es damals halt auch nur eine Sorte ..... gab
> Mal sehen, nächstes Mal wenn es sich anbietet werd ich mal zu Conrad fahren - da war ich auch das letzte mal NEUNZEHNHUNDERTUND......................
> vielleicht gibt es da noch was vor Ort zu kaufen....



Äähm Caseking hat ein riesiges Lager wo die Leute das Zeugs für dich rausholen wenn du das mitnehmen willst. 
Das sie dich nicht im Lager rumlaufen lassen - ist klar. Und das sie keinen Laden in IKEA-Größe brauchen ist auch klar.
Ich will mir auch nicht 500 verschiedene Fittinge ansehen und 300 verschiedene Gehäuse im Laden. Wir wissen meist ganz genau was wir brauchen, da man ja auch dank Internet mittlerweile alles vorher rausfinden kann.


----------



## ThirdLife (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



geist4711 schrieb:


> extra für dich nochmal: ich wollte ja eine reparatur, aber die wurde 'wegen dreckig' abgelehnt.
> man war sich sogar zu fein ein 'ein-knopf' zu drücken, das hab ich vor ort gemacht und er ging nicht an wie es ein sollte.
> man wollte aber nichts tun hat mich aber ne woche lang nichtmal angerufen, ich musste hin und fragen was denn nun mit dem zu reparierenden rechner ist, der stand dann irgendwo in einer ecke in der werkstatt.....
> auch alle anderen optionen wurden ausgeschlossen.
> ...



In dem Fall wärs dann aber ok für dich wenn sie den PC für dich reinigen (weil du zu faul bist) und dir dafür 50€ zusätzlich in Rechnung stellen oder ?

Ich würde auch nicht deine unbezahlte gratis Putzkraft spielen wollen, sorry. Mit einer verstaubten Dreckskiste zu arbeiten und für irgendwas zu garantieren ist schlicht nicht möglich.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Unterschied zwischen TN, IPS und VA - die Orientierung der Kristalle und wie sie unter Strom gedreht werden.


 Also weißt Du es nicht.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich bin selbstständig da ich mit mehreren Firmen arbeite, im Auftrag von denen usw.


 Du erzählst in jedem Thread etwas anderes ... .



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und was Käsekönig angeht:
> noblechairs - Imprint


 Braucht kein Mensch



cryon1c schrieb:


> Comtech hat ALLES verpennt was den aktuellen Versandhandel angeht und was die Kunden wollen und kaufen. Deswegen sind sie auch da wo sie sind.


 Die comtech - Geschichte kennst Du also auch nicht.
Aber voll rumschwafeln.



cryon1c schrieb:


> P.S. mein Hintern sitzt auf dem Noblechair Hero. Ist kein schlechtes Produkt was Käsekönig da vertreibt.


 Schon mal auf den roten Knopf gedrückt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hxUMXWtE3qI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ?


----------



## cryon1c (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*

Was weiß ich nicht, das bei TN die Cristalle eben "twisted" sind und bei IPS das ganz anders funktioniert?
Man muss die Technologie bis ins kleinste Detail kennen um zu wissen was man braucht als Werkzeug. 

Und was erzähle ich denn anderes? Ich arbeite im Home Office, bin selbstständig, fertig. Der Rest sollte dich nun nicht interessieren.

Wegen Sessel - das überlasse bitte jedem selbst, was die Person braucht oder nicht. 

Und die Comtech-Geschichte interessiert keinen. Ihre letzten Jahre interessieren uns, wie es dazu kam das ein ehemals erfolgreicher Laden in so kurzer Zeit den Bach runtergeht und selbst zur Geschichte wird. 
Sie haben das junge Publikum nie erreicht. Weder ich noch jemand von meinen Kunden hatte auch nur irgendwo was von Comtech drin. Es gab keine Werbung - weder auf Facebook oder Twitter noch in Livestreams oder Videos. Sie haben alles verpennt. 
Andere Shops werden durchgehend in Videos erwähnt. Caseking sponsored PC's sind in Livestreams zu sehen. Alternate Banner hängen auf Twitch rum. 
Comtech ist alt geworden, hat alle Trends verpeilt und das zahlungskräftige Publikum nicht mehr erreicht. 
Deswegen sind sie jetzt Geschichte, so was gehört ins Museum. 
Die Mitarbeiter tun mir leid, sie hätten besseres verdient, aber die Geschäftsführung? Kein Mitleid. 

Wenn ich irgendwas mache und kann es finanziell nicht stemmen, dann steige ich aus bevor ich Schulden mache.  Aber in der aktuellen Wirtschaft wird alles mit Krediten vollgepumpt und dann stellt man fest - aha, die laufen noch XY Monate und ich kann sie jetzt schon nicht decken, oopsie.

Und nein mein Sessel ist noch nicht explodiert und umgefallen bin ich nicht.
Irgendwann wird es ein Herman Miller werden (oder vergleichbar). Aber die Gaming-Dinger sind besser als du denkst für das was sie eigentlich sind. 
Aber dafür müsste man sich trauen und in dem Ding mal probesitzen, das schaffste nicht.

Genug Offtopic hier.

Laden ist dicht weil die alles verpennt haben was Kunden heutzutage so mögen und wo die Gewinne etwas größer sind als paar Cent pro Teil.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Comtech: Elektronikhändler verkündet Schließung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Was weiß ich nicht, das bei TN die Cristalle eben "twisted" sind und bei IPS das ganz anders funktioniert?


 Sorry, das bischen Wikipedia-Wissen hast Du eben auch nicht begriffen.
In-Plane-Switching sagt eigentlich alles.
Die LCD-Zellen schalten* in der Ebene,* nicht in der Tiefe, wie bei TN-Zellen.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich arbeite im Home Office, bin selbstständig, fertig.


 Du bist also Gewerbetreibender.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Und die Comtech-Geschichte interessiert keinen.


 Deswegen sind hier schon so viele Beiträge.
Wie man doch immer wieder von sich auf andere schließt.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendwas mache und kann es finanziell nicht stemmen, dann steige ich aus bevor ich Schulden mache.  Aber in der aktuellen Wirtschaft wird alles mit Krediten vollgepumpt und dann stellt man fest - aha, die laufen noch XY Monate und ich kann sie jetzt schon nicht decken, oopsie.


 Die aktuelle Politik hast Du nicht so auf dem Schirm,
Da geht es genau darum und die Regierung sieht nicht ein, daß Investitionen nun mal vor der schwarzen Null stehen, wenn man in der Zukunft weiter kommen will.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Und nein mein Sessel ist noch nicht explodiert und umgefallen bin ich nicht.



Drück doch mal auf den roten Knopf ... .



cryon1c schrieb:


> Genug Offtopic hier.


 Warten wir es ab.


----------

